
Changing your password regularly is a terrible idea - AdmiralAsshat
http://www.zdnet.com/article/changing-your-password-regularly-is-a-terrible-idea-and-heres-why/
======
CarolineW
Also here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11519996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11519996)

Same story, different source.

